# Scottish divines on divine simplicity/attributes of God



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2014)

Do you know of any Scottish divines whose works deal with the issues of divine simplicity/the attributes of God? I have various sources post-1700 (Thomas Boston, Fisher's Catechism, Robert Shaw, et al), but I am looking for earlier material as well. If you know of anything, please tell me as quickly as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2014)

John Brown of Wamphray has some useful comments in his commentary on Romans: An Exposition of the Epistle of Paul the Apostle to the Romans: With Large ... - John Brown - Google Books


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 17, 2014)

You might contact Guy Richard to see if there is anything in Rutherford's massive Latin lectures or in his de providentia?
PRDL | Samuel Rutherford (1600-1661) / 62 titles, 80 vols.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2014)

That sounds like a good idea, but time is a bit short. I wonder if James Durham discusses these subjects in Christ Crucified or some of his other sermons? I will try to check on Monday.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 17, 2014)

What terms would he use; I can do a pretty quick search in my files.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 17, 2014)

Also, have you looked at the section in his commentary on John's Revelation specifically on the Trinity?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 18, 2014)

John Brown of Haddington. I know Richard Muller used him a lot.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 18, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Also, have you looked at the section in his commentary on John's Revelation specifically on the Trinity?



Thanks; I will check that out in due course.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 18, 2014)

Baroque Norseman said:


> John Brown of Haddington. I know Richard Muller used him a lot.



Yes, I have read his ST and his commentary on the Shorter Catechism; very helpful.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 18, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What terms would he use; I can do a pretty quick search in my files.



Terms such as simple, simplicity, composite, compound, compounded, would probably be relevant wrt simplicity. As for the attributes, try searching for omnipotent, omnipotence, power, and so on. Thanks.


----------



## MW (May 18, 2014)

There should be a Durham reference in Revelation connected with the salutation. Rutherford's Exercitationes refers to it in refuting Arminian notions of immutability. It also comes out in discussion on the decree in contrast to middle knowledge. I can also recall seeing it somewhere in reference to the covenant of redemption but I can't recollect by whom.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 18, 2014)

Guy Richard's _Supremacy of God in the Theology of Samuel Rutherford_ discusses divine simplicity pp. 79-82. It is not a translation but studies the Examen Arminianismi so looks like it would at least sum up R's views on the subject. Daniel, I can send you a PDF of Durham's lectures on Rev 1 which I have in layout if that would help. That would cover the relevant material I think including the excuses on the Trinity.


armourbearer said:


> There should be a Durham reference in Revelation connected with the salutation. Rutherford's Exercitationes refers to it in refuting Arminian notions of immutability. It also comes out in discussion on the decree in contrast to middle knowledge. I can also recall seeing it somewhere in reference to the covenant of redemption but I can't recollect by whom.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 18, 2014)

Would Trueman via Owen's response to Rutherford on God's power help any?  PDF Here.

Trueman, Carl. (Calvin Theological Journal 33 (1998)


----------



## MW (May 18, 2014)

The Durham reference can be found on p. 5 of the 1739 ed. (Chris might be able to paginate for the modern edition.) Durham states, "what cometh from the Father, cometh also from the Son and Spirit. These essential Attributes, and that most simple and infinite Essence, being common to all the three Persons, it rests therefore that they are three distinct Persons, and yet of the same infinite Godhead.

For a direct statement by Rutherford, see pp. 19-20 of Exercitationes, which is available at archive.org. "Actus liber in Deo est actus simplex, & actus simplex est essentia simplex, non potest autem Dei essentia aliter se habere, aut habuisse, quam est, absque divinae naturae mutabilitate."


----------



## Wayne (May 18, 2014)

I checked archive.org and the closest thing was an interview with James Dolezal regarding his dissertation (at WTS?). Quite possible that within the interview there might be pointers to some of the Scottish divines.

https://archive.org/details/ChristTheCenterEpisode185DivineSimplicity

Or perhaps better direct from the source:

http://reformedforum.org/podcasts/ctc185/

("Recent trends in evangelical theology have called into question the traditional understanding of God’s being. For centuries, theologians have maintained that God is immutable and simple, that is, not composed of parts. Yet many recent philosophers of religion have found the doctrine to be untenable. Dr. James Dolezal argues for the importance of retaining divine simplicity while he discusses his dissertation in this fascinating look at the classic doctrine.")


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Guy Richard's Supremacy of God in the Theology of Samuel Rutherford discusses divine simplicity pp. 79-82. It is not a translation but studies the Examen Arminianismi so looks like it would at least sum up R's views on the subject. Daniel, I can send you a PDF of Durham's lectures on Rev 1 which I have in layout if that would help. That would cover the relevant material I think including the excuses on the Trinity.



I will check out GR's book later today; thanks for the offer on James Durham, I will e-mail you later if necessary.

Thanks to everyone else for their excellent suggestions; I am currently transcribing material from Augustine, but will take a look at the other sources shortly.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2014)

You can get the 1680 edition of James Durham on Revelation here: https://archive.org/stream/commentarieuponb00durh#page/n1/mode/2up

This edition actually belonged to B. M. Palmer; I am going to read the first lecture now.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 19, 2014)

I think a 1788 is online at Google books. If you come across the very Scottish phrase "win fardest benn" I've got a definition.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 20, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> For a direct statement by Rutherford, see pp. 19-20 of Exercitationes, which is available at archive.org. "Actus liber in Deo est actus simplex, & actus simplex est essentia simplex, non potest autem Dei essentia aliter se habere, aut habuisse, quam est, absque divinae naturae mutabilitate."



Could one of the Latinists here please translate this sentence (I will give you due acknowledgment in the document)? [1]

[1] Yes, I know I should knuckle-down and learn it myself.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 20, 2014)

Baroque Norseman said:


> Would Trueman via Owen's response to Rutherford on God's power help any?  PDF Here.
> 
> Trueman, Carl. (Calvin Theological Journal 33 (1998)



Jacob, John Owen deals with divine simplicity when replying to the Socinians - see Works 12:72ff. I will have a look at volume 10 for omnipotence later on today (dv).


----------

